# Hunting Hitler...now more than a conspiracy theory?



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2017)

So along with the JFK specific files apparently ones linked to Hitler have been released.  I'm unsure what to make of it, here's the Mail...but there's other articles as well: How the CIA 'found' Hitler alive in Colombia in 1954 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 1, 2017)

The new season starts later this month and it's supposed to be pretty big.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2017)

"Former CIA operative Bob Baer and Tim Kennedy, a US special forces sergeant who was involved in the capture of Al Qaeda leaders Osama Bin Laden and Abu al-Zarqawi, took on the subject for The History Channel earlier this year."

Um, wut?  First of all, I've never heard Tim Kennedy claim any of that.  He's legit SF, but OBL was a SEAL mission and Zarqawi was killed, not captured, but the Task Force.  I'm pretty sure Kennedy had nothing to do with that either.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 1, 2017)

Maybe they've got their predicates mixed up and Bob Baer is the dude that was involved with Zarqawi and bin Laden.  That would kind of be in keeping with his status as a "CIA operative", whatever that means.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 1, 2017)

Baer retired from CIA in the late 90s. He's written some books, one of which Clooney's 'Syriana' was based. I've seen him mostly as a commentator on TV.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2017)

Kennedy's never claimed that.  Baer was involved in trying to wack Saddam and tracked Osama way back in the day.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 1, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Maybe they've got their predicates mixed up and Bob Baer is the dude that was involved with Zarqawi and bin Laden.  That would kind of be in keeping with his status as a "CIA operative", whatever that means.



I never worked with or even heard of the guy.  According to Wikipedia, he quit the CIA in 1997.  Regardless, the article says what it says and that's a big credibility hit in my book.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> So along with the JFK specific files apparently ones linked to Hitler have been released.  I'm unsure what to make of it, here's the Mail...but there's other articles as well: How the CIA 'found' Hitler alive in Colombia in 1954 | Daily Mail Online




Substitute "Mossad" for "CIA" and I might be willing to give this story a molecule of credibility. The CIA had a reputation for chasing rainbows in the 50's.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2017)

Well...we were semi competent...we just never actioned on the competent stuff.


----------



## NikNifSik (Mar 14, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> "Former CIA operative Bob Baer and Tim Kennedy, a US special forces sergeant who was involved in the capture of Al Qaeda leaders Osama Bin Laden and Abu al-Zarqawi, took on the subject for The History Channel earlier this year."
> 
> Um, wut?  First of all, I've never heard Tim Kennedy claim any of that.  He's legit SF, but OBL was a SEAL mission and Zarqawi was killed, not captured, but the Task Force.  I'm pretty sure Kennedy had nothing to do with that either.



I have not heard Kennedy claim those either, but his story has definitely grown.  I did see an interview with him answering whether he had been to combat or not with the claim of having 12 passport books full! Its a little like how he marched into the recruiters office following September 11th, but didnt make it into the Army till 2004 (guess it was a loooong walk).  Without getting too much into it, he is not viewed in the highest light by most of the active guys these days.  Its very brave to call out ISIS as you stay in Texas while the rest of us take it to the enemy on their land.


----------

